# LCP Clear Melt & Pour...Available in Australia??



## pops1 (Sep 2, 2009)

I used Low Sweat (Like Cold Process)MP base for the first time recently and l loved it and would dearly love to get the Clear to complement the opaque.I asked Aussiesoap supplies and they have no thoughts of having it available through them at the moment is there anybody else in Australia that sells it? Alternately what is the cheapest way to buy it from the States freight wise.
I get so frustrated seeing all the wonderful soap items available in the US ,I just want it all NOW !!


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (Sep 2, 2009)

Which are you talking about?? ASS have the clear base or are you talking about that really clear stuff? not sure what USA site i saw it lol, all know it had SLSs in them ones i don't like :wink: .

If you have a link would love to know  

Ta Kristie

YEP AMERICANS HAVE THE BEST STUFF WISH WE WOULD GET OUR HAND ON IT


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 3, 2009)

I don't understand why ASS don't stock the "low sweat" in clear. I use the white (like CP) too and it's really good.

I saw a soap display in one of the shopping centres today. Nice little 100g blocks coloured and scented and selling for $2 each or 8 for $10. (So cheap - can you imagine what they pay for it?) It's not wrapped and doesn't sweat at all. I just know it's MP but trying to get info out of the seller is like pulling back teeth.


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (Sep 3, 2009)

Just goggled it lol so it's different that the normal M&P at ASS

Can see why they can't stock that instead of the other :?: 

ahh well

Bubbles Galore- I say it has SLS in them as i had that base before and it will stay dry not like the ASS where it sweats if left out.

By law they have to tell you it needs to be labeled you need to know what's in it , i think you should tell them that they really have no choice. :wink: .


----------



## pops1 (Sep 3, 2009)

Sorry if l confused you OceanGirl 3,
l used Brambleberries name for the base instead of the Aussiesoap Supplies which is the "Coconut (LCP) melt & pour soap Base".Its a gorgeous soap to work with because of  low sweating but l would dearly like some clear to go with the opaque,l am worried about part of the soap being non sweat and the other sprouting  glistering bubbles when the warmer weather starts.
If l save up and get some sent from the States, is the cheapest way to get freight a flat rate box?


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 3, 2009)

OceanGirl-3 said:
			
		

> Just goggled it lol so it's different that the normal M&P at ASS
> 
> Can see why they can't stock that instead of the other :?:
> 
> ...



I think you could be right about the SLS OceanGirl.  :wink:


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (Sep 3, 2009)

Very Drying  :wink:


----------



## pops1 (Sep 3, 2009)

Oceangirl could you tell me what a flat rate box costs from the States and how much weight you can put in it.


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (Sep 4, 2009)

I just got 24 soaps from there cost me $41.95 post that was only for 7-8kgs i think , ask BB see what could cost they can give you an estimate 

Is that base clear than the normal bases? 

Chat siin ine very naughty SON

Kristie


----------



## pops1 (Sep 4, 2009)

Not sure about how clear the LCP clear base is but l just want to have it to go with the Opaque so l can use both in one soap and not have to worry about one sweating and one not.
I emailed Brambleberries for a cost for freight and l am waiting for their reply
On the Website its $25 for 10lb American dollars in  Australian dollars that's $29.65 for 4.55 kgs..$6.51 per kg so that gives me $10.49 a kg to play with freight wise because here its $17 a kg.Goodness it looks like l am going back to my old job in accountancy 
At the moment all its making me is mad :x at how much we have to pay for our raw products ,how you can get a business going beats me .I seem to be doing it for love ..just enough money to break even and buy my next lot of base.Its so much fun making soap now its got me addicted l don't really care about the money just don't let my husband read that.


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (Sep 4, 2009)

:cry: Hard 

Humm mighthave to get this base too


----------



## pops1 (Sep 4, 2009)

Well that fixed me for a few days wondering what to do ,its out of stock at Brambleberries until the 11th of September


----------

